# New Battery & Now Having Problems



## richb1120 (Sep 4, 2006)

I recently put a new battery in my 2000 Maxima, and I have had problems since. My acceleration is effected (it's manual). It died and I took it to the mechanic. He put in a new alternator, but I am still having problems with the acceleration, and it shut off the last time I tried to drive. A friend suggested that I may need to restart the computer, but I have no idea how to do that and could not find that information in the manual. Any info or suggestions would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

unplug the battery and leave it unplugged overnight. if that doesn't fix the problem, then you're most likely going to have to take it to a dealer and have them run a CONSULT scan on it to see what's going on.


----------

